# Where's the clamor?



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Every time Moebius gets ready to release a new figure kit the Moebius Forum on here explodes: "Where's it gonna be?" "When's it ship?" "When's it gonna hit the shores?" "When are we gonna get ours?"

Where's this clamor for the Hudson. It's not there and it's not here. It SHOULD be somewhere. This is a monumental event for car modelers. FRESH subject...a NEW engine to build and transplant into other kits....Don't try to tell me that the interest isn't there because at every show I go to and every meeting of my local model club we're all talking about how we want to get our hands on the new Hudson and then the Chrysler....

I just don't understand it. Everytime Moebius announces ANOTHER rendition of that lame Jupiter 2 the internet melts....Guys we HAVE enough different incarnations of that THING. NEW tooling should excite the forum as much if not more than another version of something that there's too many of already.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think, and this is just me talking, most of the Guys on this forum are busy *building* car models...Sure we yak about 'em but we are usually building something too. That tends to take away from time to *talk* about building. Or speculate about when a kit is going to wash up on our shores....lol I build Sci Fi, But I don't usually get into the many posts about gossip/ speculation.

Steve


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

You want clamor? I got your clamor. 











The kit looks great and I'll surely add it to the stash. Cool factory custom look and as you say, another engine for the rat rod arsenal. But the internet prices I've seen are on the steep side. About $28.00 plus shipping. Frankly I don't need it that bad. My LHS will have it for that price or less and no shipping, so I'll wait.

Most new-tool kits have taken a jump in price and you can't blame Moebius. It's just a fact of the current economy. Sadly, this is the kind of economy that can threaten some fine companies with extinction. Hopefully it will pass. 

Jairus Watson had a cool Sketchpad devoted to the kit in the last edition of _Model Cars_ mag. Some great ideas...probably above my skill level but I'm sure we'll see some radical customs on this kit.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

not sure,but heres my 2 cents worth,its a subject that may be too late in coming to market I think most car modelers build what they have seen on the streets or strip growing up maybe something they dream of owning maybe a show rod and thats a pretty obscure car to start with so I just don't see the mass appeal sure there will be some cool build ups but not something the average guy wants in his collection,remember the Edsel kit a few years ago a few guys begged for it and after its release it sat on store shelves for years 


I also beleive the kit companies are pricing themselves out of buisness sure tooling and materials are expensive,but its still overpriced esp when you figure additional supplies to build it,now something else to think about is the future of model building how many kids are buying and building model kits these days ? not many, too expensive esp in this ecomony so the cost keep going up to cover investment and pretty soon no ones buying or even getting excited,I am Mopar through and through but not even real excited about the Chrysler because I already have a die cast version on the shelf so I'll take that money and buy an old kit on ebay maybe something I had or remember as a kid


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

IMHO, price IS a problem but largely one that kit makers are not in control of. Gold is just about at a record high price right now. That doesn't mean that gold is worth more but rather that our US dollar has less buying power. A lot less. Gold is just a handy unit of measure. You can see the same effect when you look at the price of...oh...model kits.

The aspect of price that manufacturers do control is the content of the kit, and we are seeing new kits which rival or surpass the best ever made. In that respect, the kit is worth more as more labor and/or materials went into it. I think most of us can appreciate that and can live with some price increase on account of that. It's the inflationary increase that leaves us feeling cheated and that is not the doing of kit manufacturers.

Inflation in everything we buy is certainly forcing all of us to make tough choices.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Your right no the money Rondo, Like Always dude,....lol.. And what are you anyway, some kind of financial Wizard,....lol...lol, ..Sure sounds like you have the skill for it in this builder option anyway, and No one can say 
YOUR NOT A SMART GUY ,..NOT WHILE I'M IN THE HOUSE, because you are dude, no doubt about it.

I for one am Happy the price of a kit comes out is a LITTLE HIGHER these days my self, for only one reason really, and that is for the kit holding if value a little better DOWN THE LINE and being worth more in a few years to me to hold on to, But only in a collectors view really, and I know its not really what where talking about here, But There are Lots of kits that are on or around the $20 dollar range out there now anyway, so if some one really need a quick fix, and there NOT WAITING on one to come out, that would be the way to go for a build, EVEN ON HERE, and THERE GOOD KITS as well for that price, NO DOUBT......

But You can see there are some kits that one Has to have "RIGHT NOW" Coming out as well, and that is a good reason for it coasting a little more these days in my mind, and besides, This hobby can be hard on the pocket book as you well know, any if your one that really worries about that fact, You might think about a cheaper way to go Doing something else as well, but any of these HOBBIES ARE EXPENSIVE, that's why EVERYONE isn't doing it still as well in this field, But I know there are a lot of views on this subject as well really other then mine, as well as all of you can see, So Do the best you can is What I say.




*
Ian*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Financial Wizard? lol. A Hobbit maybe.  

You're absolutely right, there are plenty of "classic" kits out there at a good price. And the latest thing is always going to cost more especially when it's as nice as the Moebius kits are. It's just those extra cost factors that are hurting right now. 

I did get Elvira at the LHS a couple days ago. They came through with the good deal and I'm sure they will on the Hudson too. I'm really lucky to have such a good shop close by.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

While I'm happy and excited that Moebius got into making a few automotive subjects I'm just not that interested in this offering. 
On one of the other boards I frequent, that kit is the topic of conversation daily, it is wanted. I know a few guys are waiting for it to come out in race trim as well.
Price doesn't bother me much, especially if it is as good as it looks to be. I buy foreign kits all the time and pay twice that amount on a regular basis. 
When they released the Lonestar, yes, I bought that right up. It's new, fresh and it was priced right. HOw can a new company do this and Revell of Germany can reissue a tractor kit at over $100? 
I look forward to hearing what else Moebius has on their automotive plate. They think outside the conventional manufacturers and I like that.
We also need to remember how much of a niche group we are and how quickly we're declining. 
I'd love to see Moebius go after McLaren and produce the F1 road car and the brand new MP4 12C. The F1 is what all super-cars are still yet compared to. While I'm at it how about a Bugatti Veyron too?!
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*The Bugatti Veyron *,....Now your talking Chris,.... _WHAT A CAR _,...That would be a GREAT MODEL with out a doubt about it indeed, Even something larger like a 1:18 scale on that one would be nice...No mater WHO made it, even know I to would hope it would be Moebius.





*Ian*


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I build figures and a little sci-fi (Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea stuff), but I also enjoy an occasional car (though I'm probably less skilled at building them). I know I'm going to get in some trouble for saying this, but I think that, in general, the sci-fi crowd tends more toward techno-geekiness while the car crowd's geekiness (and make no mistake, it's there) tends to be of a more practical sort. Hence, it's crucial to get the freeze chambers the exact shade of smoke as the J2 while car modelers work to polish out the finish and get the chrome right. Also, the sci-fi guys have comparatively fewer kits out there at any given time so they get all worked up about every new release. Same for figure builders. Car-builders have a large inventory on which to draw at any given time. Anyway, here's one builder of all three genres that's really looking forward to the Hudson Hornet. I hope I can do it justice. Indeed, the Hornet and the glue Batmobile are the reasons I've been trying to hone my car skills a bit. Bring it on Moebius!


----------

